# buon venerdì sera a tutti



## Old elettra (15 Febbraio 2008)

*buon venerdì sera a tutti*

spero di non aver sbagliato il posto in cui inserire il mio saluto.
Ho letto che con qualcuno non siete molto teneri.
Eccomi qui...il nick, elettra, è dovuto al fatto che + di mio marito e meno di mio figlio amo solo mio padre.
Problemi sentimentali non ne ho, almeno credo. Posso stare comunque qui?
Saluti di nuovo a tutti...
P.s.: poichè ho letto un po' prima di registrarmi....specifico che non sono il duplicato di nessuno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> spero di non aver sbagliato il posto in cui inserire il mio saluto.
> Ho letto che con qualcuno non siete molto teneri.
> Eccomi qui...il nick, elettra, è dovuto al fatto che + di mio marito e meno di mio figlio amo solo mio padre.
> Problemi sentimentali non ne ho, almeno credo. Posso stare comunque qui?
> ...


Veramente accogliamo tutti con fiducia (sono stata sbeffeggiata per questo da chi si sbeffeggia da sola, costruendosi molteplici storie e personalità... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  ...poi dimostrerai tu chi sei...racconta


----------



## Old elettra (15 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente accogliamo tutti con fiducia (sono stata sbeffeggiata per questo da chi si sbeffeggia da sola, costruendosi molteplici storie e personalità...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


molteplici storie e personalità...simpatico questo posto!!!!
Allora: 33 anni, meridionale, sposata, con  un figlio, allegra, amante della buona cucina, ma solo se dietro ai fornelli ci sono stata io, appassionata di musica e di libri...con un passato burrascoso che a fatica e con uno sforzo sovrumano sono riuscita a mettere a posto...e tu?
ti eri persa e hai trovato la strada? o sei sempre alla ricerca?


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

Benvenuta Elettra.


----------



## Old elettra (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Benvenuta Elettra.


grazie mari'. Perchè ti rappresenta un punto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> molteplici storie e personalità...simpatico questo posto!!!!
> Allora: 33 anni, meridionale, sposata, con un figlio, allegra, amante della buona cucina, ma solo se dietro ai fornelli ci sono stata io, appassionata di musica e di libri...con un passato burrascoso che a fatica e con uno sforzo sovrumano sono riuscita a mettere a posto...e tu?
> ti eri persa e hai trovato la strada? o sei sempre alla ricerca?


Non molto simpatiche ...le multipersonalità...piuttosto direi patetiche.
Io mi sono ritrovata da mo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  grazie


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> grazie mari'. Perchè ti rappresenta un punto?


E' il mio punto di riferimento, me stessa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' il mio punto di riferimento, me stessa.


Ed è uno solo!


----------



## Old elettra (15 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non molto simpatiche ...le multipersonalità...piuttosto direi patetiche.
> Io mi sono ritrovata da mo...
> 
> 
> ...


Prego. Anche io mi sono ritrovata da un po', e mi sento di un bene e di una leggerezza che non avrei mai pensato di provare; però ho lottato con le unghie e con i denti, ma d'altra parte, mi sa che dobbiamo farlo un po' tutti...o no?
A me nessuno ha mai bussato alla porta di casa per omaggiarmi di un po' di serenità...


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ed è uno solo!


Diciamo che mi fido


----------



## Old elettra (15 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' il mio punto di riferimento, me stessa.


 E' una figata pazzesca


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> E' una figata pazzesca


Elettra, hai detto che sei meridionale.... quale regione?
Sai, lo sono anch'io.... pugliese per l'esattezza.


----------



## Old blondie (15 Febbraio 2008)

Benvenuta Elettra


----------



## Old elettra (15 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Elettra, hai detto che sei meridionale.... quale regione?
> Sai, lo sono anch'io.... pugliese per l'esattezza.


davvero?
io sono di origini campane ma da sposata abito a lecce, in provincia


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> davvero?
> io sono di origini campane ma da sposata abito a lecce, in provincia


Benone!
Allora potrai consigliarmi qualche posto carino in provincia di Lecce, con i miei amici vorremmo organizzare un weekend, dormendo in qualche bed&breakfast ma non a Lecce città.


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

*elettra cara*



elettra ha detto:


> molteplici storie e personalità...simpatico questo posto!!!!
> Allora: 33 anni, meridionale, sposata, con un figlio, allegra, amante della buona cucina, ma solo se dietro ai fornelli ci sono stata io, appassionata di musica e di libri...con un passato burrascoso che a fatica e con uno sforzo sovrumano sono riuscita a mettere a posto...e tu?
> ti eri persa e hai trovato la strada? o sei sempre alla ricerca?


 
elettra cara, dire che hai molteplici personalità in un forum come questo è molto pericoloso. E' un ghetto, corticano vivi i multipersonalità. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






poi pure è vero che ti sei affrettata a dire che hai un solo nick, per gli investigatori del posto può essere un indizio. Infatti ti hanno chiesto di " dimostrare chi sei" 

	
	
		
		
	


	





benvenuta elettra o benrimasta se non riuscirai ad impostare una personalità neutra e fuorviante. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ( come vedi già ti tartassano di domande sui tuoi luoghi di origine e abitazione....prendi la guida micheline svelta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  


bacio cara


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Benone!
> Allora potrai consigliarmi qualche posto carino in provincia di Lecce, con i miei amici vorremmo organizzare un weekend, dormendo in qualche bed&breakfast ma non a Lecce città.


verso gallipoli e zone limitrofe o verso otranto, santa cesarea....?


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> elettra cara, dire che hai molteplici personalità in un forum come questo è molto pericoloso. E' un ghetto, corticano vivi i multipersonalità.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusa tristano, forse mi sono espressa male: non ho detto di avere molte personalità, ho fatto una specie di battuta. Mi sono affrettata a dire che non sono il duplicato di nessuno/nessuna, perchè ho letto un po' prima di scrivere ed ho visto che c'è un po' di sospetto verso i nuovi iscritti, dal momento che sembra che ultimamente ci siano state molte defezioni...
non so se ho una personalità neutra e fuorviante; ne ho una e basta quella. Buona giornata a te


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> verso gallipoli e zone limitrofe o verso otranto, santa cesarea....?


 
magari verso Porto Cesareo...


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> verso gallipoli e zone limitrofe o verso otranto, santa cesarea....?


Preferirei nell'interno, non sul mare.


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

*elettra*



elettra ha detto:


> scusa tristano, forse mi sono espressa male: non ho detto di avere molte personalità, ho fatto una specie di battuta. Mi sono affrettata a dire che non sono il duplicato di nessuno/nessuna, perchè ho letto un po' prima di scrivere ed ho visto che c'è un po' di sospetto verso i nuovi iscritti, dal momento che sembra che ultimamente ci siano state molte defezioni...
> non so se ho una personalità neutra e fuorviante; ne ho una e basta quella. Buona giornata a te


ciao elettra, ti sei spiegata benissimo.
bisogna vedere se " la faida" ha capito quello che hai scritto.
pena, l'ellere messa al bando e costretta ad andare via come ha fatto la povera Sahar ieri.


ciao elettra


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> magari verso Porto Cesareo...


santa cesarea terme è + carina,secondo me, poi, de gustibus...


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Preferirei nell'interno, non sul mare.


 
villa de giorgi a monteroni di lecce, però è un po' cara....0832327065
contrada viva a cutrofiano, ci sono fabbrichette di ceramiche meravigliose 0836515331

palazzo ceuli a salve è divino, sembra di essere in un castello, questo dovrebbe avere il sito in web, non ho numeri di telefono, ma c'andavo da fidanzata


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

Elettra grazie, ho segnato tutto.
Ti farò sapere cosa scegliamo!


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

ndr   tratto da guida micheline.


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> villa de giorgi a monteroni di lecce, però è un po' cara....0832327065
> contrada viva a cutrofiano, ci sono fabbrichette di ceramiche meravigliose 0836515331
> 
> palazzo ceuli a salve è divino, sembra di essere in un castello, questo dovrebbe avere il sito in web, non ho numeri di telefono, ma c'andavo da fidanzata


 
magari ad Ugento..con il suo castello e le mura Messapiche..
Castro...con le Grotte ROmanelli...e san foca e rocchia vecchia...porti turistici...


bada bene che non sono stata in nessuno di questi luoghi e nemmeno ne conoscevo l'esistenza fino a 2 secondi fa...


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ndr tratto da guida micheline.


no, dai, l'unica guida che c'è a casa mia è una del touring, ma è ferma al 2002....


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> no, dai, l'unica guida che c'è a casa mia è una del touring, ma è ferma al 2002....


 per dindirindina... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , dobbiamo aggiornarci allora.
anch'io ho una guida del touring club, non so di che anno ma mi sa che è più vecchia della tua.

ma ti rendi conto che la maestrina ti sta interrogando in geografia per verificare che  tu non sia una vicentina leghista??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	










coraggio elettra, alla lunga ci fai il callo qui con noi


----------



## MariLea (16 Febbraio 2008)

Buon sabato bella gente!
Benvenuta Elettra


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> magari ad Ugento..con il suo castello e le mura Messapiche..
> Castro...con le Grotte ROmanelli...e san foca e rocchia vecchia...porti turistici...
> 
> 
> bada bene che non sono stata in nessuno di questi luoghi e nemmeno ne conoscevo l'esistenza fino a 2 secondi fa...


la zona di ugento, torre san giovanni, torre suda e + giù è zona di mare e giusy79 voleva qualcosa all'interno, le mura messapiche mi sa che sono di muro leccese, anche se tutte le città del salento hanno "mura"; quanto alle grotte romanelli credo siano a badisco, e comunque quelle della zizulusa sono + suggestive e dalla passeggiata che porta all'ingresso delle grotte si fanno tuffi bellissimi.
Che tu sia stata o meno in qualcuno di questi posti non è affar mio; se non ci sei stata, hai perso l'opportunità di visitare posti incantevoli, ricchi di storia e con un mare stupendo.


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> la zona di ugento, torre san giovanni, torre suda e + giù è zona di mare e giusy79 voleva qualcosa all'interno, le mura messapiche mi sa che sono di muro leccese, anche se tutte le città del salento hanno "mura"; quanto alle grotte romanelli credo siano a badisco, e comunque quelle della zizulusa sono + suggestive e dalla passeggiata che porta all'ingresso delle grotte si fanno tuffi bellissimi.
> Che tu sia stata o meno in qualcuno di questi posti non è affar mio; se non ci sei stata, hai perso l'opportunità di visitare posti incantevoli, ricchi di storia e con un mare stupendo.


 
brava...10 e lode.


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> per dindirindina...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè giusy 79 insegna geografia ?
in che senso vicentina leghista?


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Buon sabato bella gente!
> Benvenuta Elettra


grazie signora mailea


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> perchè giusy 79 insegna geografia ?
> in che senso vicentina leghista?


ma chi sarà giusy???
ma come mai leghista???io non la conosco...eh eh...mai sentita nomimare...


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> brava...10 e lode.


ma mi stai prendendo in giro?
o hai mangiato i capperi della mia zona conservati sotto aceto?


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> ma mi stai prendendo in giro?
> o hai mangiato i capperi della mia zona conservati sotto aceto?


 
che dici?


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> perchè giusy 79 insegna geografia ?
> in che senso vicentina leghista?


 

è una lunga storia elettra cara, queste persone che ti stanno facendo il terzo grado  sono un pochino stravaganti a volte.


sai..... è andata loro buca il san valentino e la quaresima è loro fastidiosa. 

	
	
		
		
	


	










sei simpatica.


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma chi sarà giusy???
> ma come mai leghista???io non la conosco...eh eh...mai sentita nomimare...


DERE!!!!!


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> che dici?


sembri acida e scusa per l'espressione.
Ma mi sento attaccata senza motivo, come se mi volessi prendere in giro o se io dovessi capire qualche sottinteso che non afferro


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

Si Elettra, insegno italiano storia e geografia in una scuola media.
E tu cosa fai nella vita?


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si Elettra, insegno italiano storia e geografia in una scuola media.
> E tu cosa fai nella vita?


insegno diritto nei corsi di formazione professionale  fnanziati dalla regione e, appena mio figlio crescerà, vorrei provare a prendere la patente di webmaster


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> insegno diritto nei corsi di formazione professionale fnanziati dalla regione e, appena mio figlio crescerà, vorrei provare a prendere la patente di webmaster


Io conosco diversi colleghi che insegnano in questi corsi.
Hai mai pensato di prendere l'abilitazione all'insegnamento?


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io conosco diversi colleghi che insegnano in questi corsi.
> Hai mai pensato di prendere l'abilitazione all'insegnamento?


 
eccola, ci risiamo, ora si informa e ti interroga sulla materia in questione.


mamma che palle sta donna. 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















urca, questi poveri bambini in che mani sono


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io conosco diversi colleghi che insegnano in questi corsi.
> Hai mai pensato di prendere l'abilitazione all'insegnamento?


sinceramente no, cioè lavoro in questi corsi da sempre, prima ad avellino e poi a lecce.
Francamente, non avrei neanche bisogno di lavorare per vivere, per fortuna, però avere la laurea appesa al muro così, dopo tutti i sacrifici che è costata, non mi va.
Ma tu sei pugliese e riesci a lavorare nella tua regione, o hai avuto prima la cattedra fuori e poi hai chiesto l'avvicinamento?


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> eccola, ci risiamo, ora si informa e ti interroga sulla materia in questione.
> 
> 
> mamma che palle sta donna.
> ...


Perchè sono così???
mi sento un po' torchiata


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> sinceramente no, cioè lavoro in questi corsi da sempre, prima ad avellino e poi a lecce.
> Francamente, non avrei neanche bisogno di lavorare per vivere, per fortuna, però avere la laurea appesa al muro così, dopo tutti i sacrifici che è costata, non mi va.
> Ma tu sei pugliese e riesci a lavorare nella tua regione, o hai avuto prima la cattedra fuori e poi hai chiesto l'avvicinamento?


Ma si, hai ragione! Non so quanto ti piaccia insegnare, però ritengo che sia una professione che umanamente dà moltissimo.
Subito dopo l'abilitazione ho iniziato a lavorare, sempre in provincia di Bari.
Sono stata davvero fortunata.
Però ne ho quasi quattro di abilitazioni, ho dovuto studiare tanto, con sacrifici a livello economico e soprattutto fisico! La ssis è durissima.....


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> Perchè sono così???
> mi sento un po' torchiata


 









  è una loro deformazione mentale per non dire professionale 

	
	
		
		
	


	










mia cara, non farci caso, ci sono anche persone squisite qui in questo forum, se non le fanno scappare prima.

ieri se n'è andata Sahar, con il metodo che stanno usando un po con te.

non badarle ma....ATTENTA prima di raccontare tue faccende private qui, troppo private lascia perdere....


quando poi fa loro comodo le userebbero contro di te.

in settimana c'è il buon chen, oscuro, altri valevoli cervelli, ti troverai più che bene con noi qui.


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma si, hai ragione! Non so quanto ti piaccia insegnare, però ritengo che sia una professione che umanamente dà moltissimo.
> Subito dopo l'abilitazione ho iniziato a lavorare, sempre in provincia di Bari.
> Sono stata davvero fortunata.
> Però ne ho quasi quattro di abilitazioni, ho dovuto studiare tanto, con sacrifici a livello economico e soprattutto fisico! La ssis è durissima.....


ma sai, credo che i tuoi alunni siano poco meno che adolescenti; i miei sono spesso più grandi di me, scostumati e cafoni
all'insegnamento di cosa sei abilitata?


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> è una loro deformazione mentale per non dire professionale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non mi ero accorta che con me stessero usando qualche metodo; ma come prima impressione, giusy79 è simpatica, carina....è la ballerina di charleston che si è posta in maniera da....Santa Inquisizione.
Chen è quello lì che oggi aveva una gara?ho letto un po' ieri....
A chi le dovrei raccontare le mie faccende private, qui? Ho gli amici in carne ed ossa, con tutto il rispetto per i forumisti


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> ma sai, credo che i tuoi alunni siano poco meno che adolescenti; i miei sono spesso più grandi di me, scostumati e cafoni
> all'insegnamento di cosa sei abilitata?


 
mitica 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   interrogala un po tu va che mi sa elettra che sei una donna con gli attributi 

	
	
		
		
	


	






bacio


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> ma sai, credo che i tuoi alunni siano poco meno che adolescenti; i miei sono spesso più grandi di me, scostumati e cafoni
> all'insegnamento di cosa sei abilitata?
























Si, ne ho un'idea, anche se nelle scuole medie è una lotta continua!
I ragazzini di quell'età sanno essere terribili! Comunque piano piano impari a saperli prendere, e allora sanno essere dolcissimi!
Io posso insegnare nelle scuole medie e nelle superiori, in ogni tipo di istituto e nei licei.


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, ne ho un'idea, anche se nelle scuole medie è una lotta continua!
> I ragazzini di quell'età sanno essere terribili! Comunque piano piano impari a saperli prendere, e allora sanno essere dolcissimi!
> Io posso insegnare nelle scuole medie e nelle superiori, in ogni tipo di istituto e nei licei.


che cosa puoi insegnare?
cioè vieni da studi classici, scientifici o da istituto tecnico?
se sei abilitata anche per le superiori, perchè insegni alle medie?
questione di numeri?


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> che cosa puoi insegnare?
> cioè vieni da studi classici, scientifici o da istituto tecnico?
> se sei abilitata anche per le superiori, perchè insegni alle medie?
> questione di numeri?


Posso insegnare italiano, storia, geografia, latino e greco.
La mia prima abilitazione era per le medie, quindi è in questa classe di concorso che ho un punteggio più alto, ma il mio desiderio è insegnare nei licei.
Si, ho fatto il liceo classico e poi lettere classiche all'uni.


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> non mi ero accorta che con me stessero usando qualche metodo; ma come prima impressione, giusy79 è simpatica, carina....è la ballerina di charleston che si è posta in maniera da....Santa Inquisizione.
> Chen è quello lì che oggi aveva una gara?ho letto un po' ieri....
> A chi le dovrei raccontare le mie faccende private, qui? Ho gli amici in carne ed ossa, con tutto il rispetto per i forumisti


 
chen oggi ha una gara, in settimana c'è.
ha un vervello infinito, ti troverai bene.
la santa inquisizione ha mandato la gregaria, è la ballerina del momento, non so perchè ti stanno aggredendo così. sospettano che sei un clone anche se dici che non lo sei, cose molto comuni qui dentro.

in quanto a faccende private, hai ragione, meglio agli amici in carne e ossa.


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Posso insegnare italiano, storia, geografia, latino e greco.
> La mia prima abilitazione era per le medie, quindi è in questa classe di concorso che ho un punteggio più alto, ma il mio desiderio è insegnare nei licei.
> Si, ho fatto il liceo classico e poi lettere classiche all'uni.


università a bari o sei salita a bologna o a perugia come fanno tanti ragazzi nel leccese?


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> chen oggi ha una gara, in settimana c'è.
> ha un vervello infinito, ti troverai bene.
> la santa inquisizione ha mandato la gregaria, è la ballerina del momento, non so perchè ti stanno aggredendo così. sospettano che sei un clone anche se dici che non lo sei, cose molto comuni qui dentro.
> 
> in quanto a faccende private, hai ragione, meglio agli amici in carne e ossa.


perchè c'è questo clima da santa iquisizione?
spero di conoscerlo questo chen, se ha un cervello infinito...


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> università a bari o sei salita a bologna o a perugia come fanno tanti ragazzi nel leccese?


No, a Bari.
All'epoca non mi andava di andar via, cosa che invece adesso farei.


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, a Bari.
> All'epoca non mi andava di andar via, cosa che invece adesso farei.


Perchè? scusa hai avuto la fortuna di poter lavorare vicino casa, o comunque nella stessa regione. 
Vorresti andar via per raggiungere il tuo fidanzato, tuo marito?


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> Perchè? scusa hai avuto la fortuna di poter lavorare vicino casa, o comunque nella stessa regione.
> Vorresti andar via per raggiungere il tuo fidanzato, tuo marito?


No, sono single.
Mi piacerebbe fare un'esperienza fuori, ma per me stessa, un pò per sfida forse....


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> DERE!!!!!


 
Giusy, vai con Dios!








Alla fine è te che prendono in giro mica me...e questa non è la prima.

Un bacio!


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> perchè c'è questo clima da santa iquisizione?
> spero di conoscerlo questo chen, se ha un cervello infinito...


 

mah, penso sia la moda del momento. le frustrazioni personali portano ad un inacidimento mentale e sensoriale.


poi sai, la menopausa, le ovaie fossilizzate, carenza varie......



chen è diverso.....lui spazia, lo trovo molto intelligente, tiene testa a tutti qui.

e può essere un ottimo amico


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Giusy, vai con Dios!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


é evidente che ti riferisci a me. Perchè dovrei prendere in giro giusy79 che, per carità, sarà la migliore delle donne, ma che nemmeno  conosco? Non è che sei un po' prevenuta? Guarda che l'apertura mentale è sintomo di intelligenza; io non ho fatto niente a nessuno e tu praticamente m'hai aggredita , anzi sei stata sarcastica e cafoncellasenza motivo
Neanche fossi venuta a bussare alla porta di casa tua senza essere invitata o per chiederti soldi. Ma che modi di relazionarsi è?


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, sono single.
> Mi piacerebbe fare un'esperienza fuori, ma per me stessa, un pò per sfida forse....


Non è già una sfida quotidiana tenere a bada una massa di ragazzini?
scherzi a parte, ti capisco....hai voglia di ignoto per vedere come te la cavi al di fuori delle tranquille pareti regionali


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> mah, penso sia la moda del momento. le frustrazioni personali portano ad un inacidimento mentale e sensoriale.
> poi sai, la menopausa, le ovaie fossilizzate, carenza varie......
> chen è diverso.....lui spazia, lo trovo molto intelligente, tiene testa a tutti qui.
> e può essere un ottimo amico


o un pessimo nemico...vedremo....
menopausa e ovaie fossilizzate?
e dai su, non dire queste cose, la menopausa è una fase della vita di ogni donna, mica una malattia


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Giusy, vai con Dios!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dere, io mi fido, se poi c'è qualcuno che ce l'ha con me o mi prende in giro non è un problema mio, ma della sua coscienza.
Non mi va di stare sempre sul chi va là, una sana chiacchierata non renderà il mio essere peggiore....


----------



## Old Cat (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> o un pessimo nemico...vedremo....
> menopausa e ovaie fossilizzate?
> e dai su, non dire queste cose, la menopausa è una fase della vita di ogni donna, mica una malattia


 
è una fase della donna che non tutte sanno prendere per il giusto verso e con la giusta prospettiva.

c'è chi impazisce in carenza di ormoni....si vede.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dere, io mi fido, se poi c'è qualcuno che ce l'ha con me o mi prende in giro non è un problema mio, ma della sua coscienza.
> Non mi va di stare sempre sul chi va là, una sana chiacchierata non renderà il mio essere peggiore....


Neanche l'essere di altre...peggio di come sono...anche se non c'è limite al peggio


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dere, io mi fido, se poi c'è qualcuno che ce l'ha con me o mi prende in giro non è un problema mio, ma della sua coscienza.
> Non mi va di stare sempre sul chi va là, una sana chiacchierata non renderà il mio essere peggiore....


scusa giusy79 ma poichè mi sento chiamata in causa ti replico, io non ho intenzione di prendere in giro nessuno; stiamo solo chiacchierando tranquillamente, credo, almeno per me è così.
Ho specificato che sono entrata in questo forum, così, senza avere problemi particolari, o, meglio, quelli che avevo li ho risolti sudando 7777 camicie e comunque, indipendentemente dall'esistenza di questo luogo.
Possibile che solo perchè mi sono registrata ieri sera devo essere trattata con ostracismo da qualcuno che ha migliaia di messaggi scritti qui? non mi sembra giusto.
O forse non riesco a comprendere le dinamiche di questo posto, è presto; e francamente, pensare di leggere tutti i post che sono sttai scritti per sapere chi è chi, è un'idea che non mi sfiora neanche.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> scusa giusy79 ma poichè mi sento chiamata in causa ti replico, io non ho intenzione di prendere in giro nessuno; stiamo solo chiacchierando tranquillamente, credo, almeno per me è così.
> *Ho specificato che sono entrata in questo forum, così, senza avere problemi particolari*, o, meglio, quelli che avevo li ho risolti sudando 7777 camicie e comunque, indipendentemente dall'esistenza di questo luogo.
> Possibile che solo perchè mi sono registrata ieri sera devo essere trattata con ostracismo da qualcuno che ha migliaia di messaggi scritti qui? non mi sembra giusto.
> O forse non riesco a comprendere le dinamiche di questo posto, è presto; e francamente, pensare di leggere tutti i post che sono sttai scritti per sapere chi è chi, è un'idea che non mi sfiora neanche.


Perché ti sei registrata in un forum che ha questo nome senza aver problemi di questo tipo?


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> scusa giusy79 ma poichè mi sento chiamata in causa ti replico, io non ho intenzione di prendere in giro nessuno; stiamo solo chiacchierando tranquillamente, credo, almeno per me è così.
> Ho specificato che sono entrata in questo forum, così, senza avere problemi particolari, o, meglio, quelli che avevo li ho risolti sudando 7777 camicie e comunque, indipendentemente dall'esistenza di questo luogo.
> Possibile che solo perchè mi sono registrata ieri sera devo essere trattata con ostracismo da qualcuno che ha migliaia di messaggi scritti qui? non mi sembra giusto.
> O forse non riesco a comprendere le dinamiche di questo posto, è presto; e francamente, pensare di leggere tutti i post che sono sttai scritti per sapere chi è chi, è un'idea che non mi sfiora neanche.


Infatti Elettra, è una chiacchierata.
Stai tranquilla, avrai tempo e modo per farti conoscere, non arrabbiarti e prenditi un pò di tempo per leggere gli ultimi thread, capirai.
Sono contenta di aver fatto la tua conoscenza!


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché ti sei registrata in un forum che ha questo nome senza aver problemi di questo tipo?


perchè l'altro ieri pomeriggio ai corsi di formazione un collega cercava degli articoli e dei saggi sui figli adulterini e, tra i siti che sono venuti fuori cercando con virgilio, è comparso questo, unitamente ad alcune sentenze della corte di cassazione in tema di revisione dell'assegno di mantenimento del coniuge affidatario e ci siamo messi a spulciare. Tra l'altro forse si è registrato, credo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> perchè l'altro ieri pomeriggio ai corsi di formazione un collega cercava degli articoli e dei saggi sui figli adulterini e, tra i siti che sono venuti fuori cercando con virgilio, è comparso questo, unitamente ad alcune sentenze della corte di cassazione in tema di revisione dell'assegno di mantenimento del coniuge affidatario e ci siamo messe a spulciare. Tra l'altro forse si è registrato, credo


Allora se non sei interessata all'argomento per problemi tuoi ti stancherai presto ...siamo piuttosto monotematici...


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Infatti Elettra, è una chiacchierata.
> Stai tranquilla, avrai tempo e modo per farti conoscere, non arrabbiarti e prenditi un pò di tempo per leggere gli ultimi thread, capirai.
> Sono contenta di aver fatto la tua conoscenza!


grazie, è lo stesso per me.


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora se non sei interessata all'argomento per problemi tuoi ti stancherai presto ...siamo piuttosto monotematici...


non mi sembra che qui si  parli solo di tradi menti, fatti o subìti.
Ho visto che si postano (ho capito che si dice così) canzoni, c'è qualcuno che parla delle borse kelly, ho visto ricette, discussioni su film e libri; è simpatico


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> non mi sembra che qui si parli solo di tradi menti, fatti o subìti.
> Ho visto che si postano (ho capito che si dice così) canzoni, c'è qualcuno che parla delle borse kelly, ho visto ricette, discussioni su film e libri; è simpatico


Ancora non hai letto della metempsicosi che si archetipa nella dissoluzione del divenire... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















C'è di tutto e di più, fidati!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> non mi sembra che qui si parli solo di tradi menti, fatti o subìti.
> Ho visto che si postano (ho capito che si dice così) canzoni, c'è qualcuno che parla delle borse kelly, ho visto ricette, discussioni su film e libri; è simpatico


Caspita da ieri sera hai già letto delle borse...devi esser stata su tutta notte!


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Caspita da ieri sera hai già letto delle borse...devi esser stata su tutta notte!


... e' una buona lettrice ... non le scappa niente.


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' una buona *lettrice ...* non le scappa niente.


mi sembra sia questo il nick dell'utente che adora le kelly; credo se ne parlasse in una discussione sui regali di natale o sulle vincite al lotto.
In effetti ho cliccato qualche argomento così nelle varie sezioni.


----------



## Old elettra (16 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ancora non hai letto della metempsicosi che si archetipa nella dissoluzione del divenire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e che cos'è?


----------



## MariLea (16 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' una buona lettrice ... non le scappa niente.


invece a me scappa sempre qualcuno ...
Anselmoooooooooooooooooooo !!!


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> invece a me scappa sempre qualcuno ...
> * Anselmoooooooooooooooooooo !!!*


E' in fila a far benzina


----------



## Bruja (18 Febbraio 2008)

*Ehhhh!!!*



Mari' ha detto:


> E' in fila a far benzina


Ma porca paletta.... c'è un altro sciopero dei benzinai e nessuno ce l'ha detto????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Bruja


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Febbraio 2008)

*Piacere!*



elettra ha detto:


> molteplici storie e personalità...simpatico questo posto!!!!
> Allora: 33 anni, meridionale, sposata, con un figlio, allegra, amante della buona cucina, ma solo se dietro ai fornelli ci sono stata io, appassionata di musica e di libri...con un passato burrascoso che a fatica e con uno sforzo sovrumano sono riuscita a mettere a posto...e tu?
> ti eri persa e hai trovato la strada? o sei sempre alla ricerca?


Ciao electra, piacere di conoscerti!
Io sono Irene, di Pavia, 27 anni. Anch'io amo la buona cucina e tanto. Sono allegra, convivo e faccio 2 lavori x avere uno stipendio normale...


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ciao electra, piacere di conoscerti!
> Io sono Irene, di Pavia, 27 anni. Anch'io amo la buona cucina e tanto. Sono allegra, convivo e faccio 2 lavori x avere uno stipendio normale...


 





 brava sole, finalmente una presentazione normale e con toni lievi ed educati


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> brava sole, finalmente una presentazione normale e con toni lievi ed educati


grazie


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> grazie


 





 leggerti ha portato una boccata di aria fresca e pura.

credimi sole


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Febbraio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ciao electra, piacere di conoscerti!
> Io sono Irene, di Pavia, 27 anni. Anch'io amo la buona cucina e tanto. Sono allegra, convivo e faccio 2 lavori x avere uno stipendio normale...


Ti ho chiamato electra, ma mi sono accorta solo dopo che ti chiami elettra...pardon


----------



## Old elettra (19 Febbraio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ciao electra, piacere di conoscerti!
> Io sono Irene, di Pavia, 27 anni. Anch'io amo la buona cucina e tanto. Sono allegra, convivo e faccio 2 lavori x avere uno stipendio normale...


ciao cara, grazie per il benvenuto tranquillo e sereno; d'altro canto con quel nome....
mi riferisco al tuo, quello proprio, non al nick...
ho fatto giusto un'affacciata, oggi è una giornata un po' incasinata. Devo portare la prole dal pediatra e sono ancora a zero con la cena per stasera, finirà a saltimbocca o a spiedini, già lo so.
Bacio a te e non preoccuparti per electra, elettra...


----------



## Old elettra (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> leggerti ha portato una boccata di aria fresca e pura.
> 
> credimi sole


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> ciao cara, grazie per il benvenuto tranquillo e sereno; *d'altro canto con quel nome....*
> *mi riferisco al tuo, quello proprio, non al nick...*
> ho fatto giusto un'affacciata, oggi è una giornata un po' incasinata. Devo portare la prole dal pediatra e sono ancora a zero con la cena per stasera, finirà a saltimbocca o a spiedini, già lo so.
> Bacio a te e non preoccuparti per electra, elettra...


thank you!! ho leggiucchiato che 6 prof, ma non ho visto di cosa. Io sono laureata in lingue e culture moderne (in francese x la precisione). Odio le polemiche inutili e chi insulta solo perchè protetto da un monitor. 
Ho letto che 6 meridionale, di dove? Che tempo fà lì? Qui c'è il sole ma un freddo...e io sono sempre in bici.....


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Febbraio 2008)

Scusa, ma se i saltimbocca x te sono una cavolata riparatrice, mi chiedo che cucini di solito...


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


>


 
ciao elettra, vedi che ci sono ancora persone per bene qui?


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> ciao cara, grazie per il benvenuto tranquillo e sereno; *d'altro canto con quel nome....*
> mi riferisco al tuo, quello proprio, non al nick...
> ho fatto giusto un'affacciata, oggi è una giornata un po' incasinata. Devo portare la prole dal pediatra e sono ancora a zero con la cena per stasera, finirà a saltimbocca o a spiedini, già lo so.
> Bacio a te e non preoccuparti per electra, elettra...


Anche tu conosci il greco?


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anche tu conosci il greco?


Ma tesorina, perchè vai cercando tanto in giro?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ci son qua io no!!


----------



## Bruja (20 Febbraio 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma tesorina, perchè vai cercando tanto in giro??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ha parlato di greco non di "levantino bavoso"!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old elettra (20 Febbraio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> thank you!! ho leggiucchiato che 6 prof, ma non ho visto di cosa. Io sono laureata in lingue e culture moderne (in francese x la precisione). Odio le polemiche inutili e chi insulta solo perchè protetto da un monitor.
> Ho letto che 6 meridionale, di dove? Che tempo fà lì? Qui c'è il sole ma un freddo...e io sono sempre in bici.....


sono campana ma abito in puglia da sposata perchè mio marito è di racale (LE) e segue l'attività paterna in questa regione.
Io insegno diritto nei corsi di formazione professionale organizzati dalla regione.
Scusa se praticamente non mi trovi mai, ma mi connetto pochissimo. Bacio eirenè


----------



## Old elettra (20 Febbraio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Scusa, ma se i saltimbocca x te sono una cavolata riparatrice, mi chiedo che cucini di solito...


a pavia forse con saltimbocca intendete gli involtini di carne e prosciutto, credo....
iouso questo termine per indicare tipo una pasta di pane lunga e schiacciata che si farcisce con quello che voi, di solito cotto e scamorza , e si passa sotto la piastra o al forno....
di solito a pranzo primo e verdure, la sera secondo di carne pesce o latticini e verdure......


----------



## Old elettra (20 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anche tu conosci il greco?


maturità classica giusy e poi ho 2 nipoti che frequentano il liceo classico e ogni tanto il rocci continuo a prenderlo in mano


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma tesorina, perchè vai cercando tanto in giro??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma va?
Anche tu conosci il greco?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Tesoro.....


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> maturità classica giusy e poi ho 2 nipoti che frequentano il liceo classico e ogni tanto il rocci continuo a prenderlo in mano


Il Rocci è un pò passato di moda sai?
Ora usano il Montanari, il cosiddetto GI.
Anche se sul Rocci ci ho perso gli occhi!


----------



## Grande82 (20 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il Rocci è un pò passato di moda sai?
> Ora usano il Montanari, il cosiddetto GI.
> Anche se sul Rocci ci ho perso gli occhi!


sì ma il GI non sarà mai all'altezza....sul rocci, se sapevi leggere (e non era facile, ho visto miopie manifestarsi in una notte.....o in un compito in classe....) trovavi di tutto, inclusi esempi eccezionali, utilissimi e continui rimandi (anche 10, credo) che eprò alla fine ti facevano arrivare all'incredibile verbo nascosto!!!!
Ah, bei tempi!


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sì ma il GI non sarà mai all'altezza....sul rocci, se sapevi leggere (e non era facile, ho visto miopie manifestarsi in una notte.....o in un compito in classe....) trovavi di tutto, inclusi esempi eccezionali, utilissimi e continui rimandi (anche 10, credo) che eprò alla fine ti facevano arrivare all'incredibile verbo nascosto!!!!
> Ah, bei tempi!


Grande, ma ti ricordi l'italiano del Rocci? Era il fiorentino!


----------



## Old Alex70 (20 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma tesorina, perchè vai cercando tanto in giro??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu, di greco, hai solo il profilo....


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma va?
> Anche tu conosci il greco?
> 
> 
> ...


Ehhhh sì, cinque anni di classico qualcosa lasciano!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Febbraio 2008)

*Veramente...*



Alex70 ha detto:


> tu, di greco, hai solo il profilo....


Di solito mi dicono il piede...


----------



## Old elettra (21 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il Rocci è un pò passato di moda sai?
> Ora usano il Montanari, il cosiddetto GI.
> Anche se sul Rocci ci ho perso gli occhi!


lasciamo stare il problema vista....ma sai, io ricordo che il montanari si usava già quando c'ero io al liceo, però col rocci passava la stessa differenza che c'era tra "IL" e il Calonghi.....sul secondo trovavi tutte le frasi....capisc''amme


----------

